# How to introduce vacuum to 11 week old puppy?



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Just got my puppy and I haven't vacuumed for 3 days since we got her for fear of traumatizing her. I'm fairly certain the breeder already introduced her to it but is there anything specific I should do?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

If in doubt; ignore her. Act like its no big deal, and it won't be. Whatever you do, do NOT comfort her! That gives her the impression that something serious really is happening. I made vacuuming into a game with my guys, encouraging them to chase it, etc. Now it's hard to vacuum because they won't leave it alone! They looooove being vacuumed and compete for the 'honour'! Be careful what you wish for, I guess....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My dog was afraid of the vacuum but loves peanut butter. I turned the vacuum on, laid it all the way down, smeared peanut butter on the top (after having him smell the knife w the PB on it), and sat down on the couch. It took a few minutes, but he eventually took one lick and then ran. then took two licks. then three. then stood there licking it until it was gone, haha!

he now gets excited when the vacuum comes out... it worked wonders


----------



## Tranquil (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a "just do it" mentality when it comes to puppies. If she gets scared, she'll run to her crate. If you put her in the other room and do it, she won't know what's making the noise and be even more fearful. Don't completely change the way you do things because of the dog, you'll regret it when you want to go back to your old ways! 


Just my .02$! 

My pup (10 weeks) is very jumpy when it comes to new noises, but she settles down once she realizes what's making the noise.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm gonna do it tomorrow!!! I have my fingers crossed!!! Good tips everyone! Lol so far she is the most laid back puppy I have ever been around but I don't wanna jinx it!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

If he gets nervous, just laugh, move the vacuum away from him as if its a toy you're enticing him to pursue, and make him want to chase it! I did this- and I seriously have to put the brats outside now to get anything done! fuzzy thinks it's especially funny to stick his tongue down the vacuum! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, I confess I have not vaccuumed since Shala came home. I have just been using the Swiffer. She is not allowed in the carpeted rooms (except to go right in and out of her night crate) so there isn't any fur in those rooms. (There isn't actually much fur anywhere yet - just more dirt). But I will be vaccuuming this weekend. Tesia was scared of it - I have a feeling this fearless puppy will simply think it's a good toy.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

The only way you'll find out his reaction is turning on the vac. Maybe try doing it in a separate room to start and watch the reaction. I went through this hesitation to turn on the vac myself only to find out when I finally did that he just wanted to play with it, kind of a chase, back away barking back and forth. Eventually had to get him taken out of the room so I could finish vacuuming.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

ours was surprisingly calm. she ignored it like it never happened. 

she was afraid of sirens, motorcycles and a truck carrying glass recyclables. she pretty much got over it by now (5 months). 

it's better to expose them to everything when they are young so they have time to work it out and know nothing bad will happen.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

We did the same with Laika as everyone else has mentioned - act like it was no big deal. Even now she'll run away from it but then come back almost as if it were a game, with her tail high and wagging. The first day we got her, she stayed out of her crate and we vacuumed. We also bang really loudly on pots and pans in the kitchen when she was younger so she would get used to loud noises.. never reacted to a thunderstorm.. seems to have worked well


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Did it today and she had no reaction whatsoever!!! She is doing good! She was just super curious and kept coming over to investigate


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I vacuumed immediately upon bringing Yogi home and as part of his exposure to all sorts of noises (so important when they are babies) I held him. I vacuumed, he went with me in my arms while I vacuumed one handed. When he was too big I put him down and he followed me around, not interfering, not chasing it, just hung out with me. He has no fear of the noise at all! He's 10 months old now and still helps me out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tranquil said:


> *I have a "just do it" mentality when it comes to puppies. If she gets scared, she'll run to her crate. If you put her in the other room and do it, she won't know what's making the noise and be even more fearful. Don't completely change the way you do things because of the dog, you'll regret it when you want to go back to your old ways! *
> 
> 
> Just my .02$!
> ...


I totally agree, just act 'normal' and carry-on. The same goes for thunderstorms, fireworks, sirens etc. We target practice often and the gunfire doesn't phase Hank at all.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Bailey our 9 month old, wasn't scared of vacuums. 
I was concerned about thunder and lightning, but no she wasn't scared of that either! I think bailey is just fearless!


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

We just went about our business like nothing special was going on. Now Zoey chases the vacuum and things its a game as someone else said. Brooms are the same way. It's so bad I need to put her outside to sweep. She thinks the Rhoomba is pretty cool also . We actually try to expose her to as much as possible. Just like we did our daughter. Its very noisy in our daughters room when she sleeps, always has been. We have a sound machine playing along with a CD playing lulabies. Because of it our daughter isn't scared of noise really. Same with Zoey. Get them used to it now, it will pay off later.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have never changed the way I clean or listen to music or my life because of a pup or my son. This is how it goes in my house so they had better get use to it. Turn it on if she is scared work away from her not towards her with the vacuum. If a pup is really scared I will turn it on and do other stuff eventually they get use to the noise.


----------

